#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  ПХОВА. Серия практических занятий с Кхенринпоче Намгьялом

## Dechen Zangmo

30апр, 1- 3- 6 мая в ДК Триптих пройдут практические занятия с Кхенринпоче Намгьялом  по практике Пховы в традиции Лонгчен Ньинтиг.
http://www.namkhen.ru/event-directory/ 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1612...tab=highlights

Медицинские исследования ПХОВА
Японский учёный, доктор Хироси Мотояма, изучал психофизиологическое действие пхова. [4] У практикующих пхова были точно зарегистрированы физиологические изменения нервной системы, метаболизма и системы акупунктурных меридианов. Хироси Мотояма обнаружил на электроэнцефалограмме, что волны биотоков мозга при практике пхова коренным образом отличаются от тех, что наблюдаются у йогов, занимающихся другими видами медитации. Исследования показали, что при пхова происходит стимуляция определённой части мозга – гипоталамуса, – а также наблюдается остановка обычной мыслительной деятельности.
Субъективные признаки успешной практики пхова состоят в появлении зуда на макушке, головных болей, появлении прозрачной жидкости, набухании или размягчении тканей вокруг области родничка. Самым надёжным признаком успеха служит появление на макушке головы маленького отверстия, в которое традиционно вставляется кончик травинки куша для проверки того, насколько успешной была практика[5].

----------

Lanky (23.05.2016), Гошка (29.04.2016), Тимофей:) (02.05.2016)

----------


## Тимофей:)

Ооочень вам признателен :Smilie:  вы мой учитель :Smilie:  от всего сердца благодарю :Smilie: !

----------


## Нико

> Ооочень вам признателен вы мой учитель от всего сердца благодарю!


Вы туда ходите?

----------


## Тимофей:)

Нет :Smilie:  Но упоминание о практике пхова дало мне кое какое понимание :Smilie:  И это великолепно :Smilie: !

----------


## Нико

> Нет Но упоминание о практике пхова дало мне кое какое понимание И это великолепно!


Дык)))))))). Если вы не в Москве живете, то ещё ладно. А так можно и посетить было бы).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2016)

----------


## Тимофей:)

Нет я в Харькове  :Smilie:  к сожалению прийти не смогу :Frown:  ! А хотелось бы посмотреть :Smilie:

----------

